# Three of my chicks have got these, is this an Infection? If yes kindly help me.



## Samoh (3 mo ago)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's really bad. It looks like the virus we call pox here in the states. It's from mosquitoes. 

It's a virus so there is nothing you can do except let it run its course and hope the peep doesn't die. There are normally things we try that helps relieve symptoms but there is not cure.


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

That's severe. Did you isolate the birds already? I would not hesitate to see a vet.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Samoh said:


> View attachment 45645


Yes, that's a bad case of dry fowl pox. There is no treatment since it is a virus and it will have to run its course which takes anywhere from 3-6 weeks.
If you have an antibiotic ointment for the eye(s), you can put a small amount in the eye to prevent a bacterial infections especially if the chick scratches her eye.
Additionally, you need open the chicks mouth and look for lesions (wet pox) inside her mouth. If you see lesions, it would be best to cull the chick. The lesions will prevent the chick from swallowing food, starving her to death. Also possibly causing suffocation if there are lesions in the trachea.


----------



## koroo (2 mo ago)

poor feed and sometimes extreme cold can cause it...give some sugar and coffee eye wash, antibiotic ointment...lots of care music... a little talk every day in the morning and in the afternoon the chick is stress...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never put anything that is not specifically made for the eye in anything's eyes. Antibiotic eye ointment is a good suggestion but it's still a virus and will have to clear on its own.


----------

